# SS 11.01.20 - Piston #6



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Walter Piston (1894-1976)*

Symphony No. 6

1. Fluendo expressivo
2. Leggerissimo vivace
3. Adagio sereno
4. Allegro energico
--------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's American composer Walter Piston's Sixth Symphony. I like most of what I've heard from Piston although I don't recall hearing this one so I look forward to giving it a listen. I hope everyone can join in. I'll be listening to this one:





Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Great choice; I should listen to Piston more often. I'll listen to this new recording by Lance Friedel and the LSO.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Schwarz/Seattle for me. I have the CD but have never listened to it!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I have three recordings. Which one to choose? Maybe all three!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 128815


Piston: Symphony No. 6 & The Incredible Flutist & Three New England Sketches

Leonard Slatkin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I gave the Schwarz recording a listen. I was most impressed with the beauty and lyricism of the 3rd movement.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> Great choice; I should listen to Piston more often. I'll listen to this new recording by Lance Friedel and the LSO.


This one and spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Schwarz/Seattle for me. I have the CD but have never listened to it!


Same version for me


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Alfacharger said:


>


I have this one.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I've got one Piston 6 recording but must confess I've never listened to it. (I bought it for the coupling, Munch's crushing fire engine of Martinů 6)

Time to give Piston 6 a proper listen.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Schwarz/Seattle for me. I have the CD but have never listened to it!


That's the one I have. Not a fave symphony but don't mind it.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Schwarz and Seattle for me also


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I find it attractive enough. But is there enough going on in it - is it sufficiently inventive and inspired - to be among the really good symphonies of its time (1955)?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> Schwarz and Seattle for me also


And me as well!


----------

